# Orlando FL - looking for home for found pigeon



## djk7 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello,

A few days ago a pigeon found our bird feeders. He is somewhat tame but doesn't like to be held. He is currently living in our garage. I have checked the local lost and founds, and also done a bit of web searching, but have not had any luck finding who the owner might be. Unfortunately, it is not banded. From what I have read, it is similar to a helmet or nun, but not exactly like either.

Here are a couple of pics:
www.swift-river.com/bird1.jpg
www.swift-river.com/bird2.jpg

Based on the warnings in the sticky, we would prefer finding a home in the Central Florida area, and ideally would like to deliver it and see where it would be living.

Thanks.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL pigeon. I hope you can find a home for her/him. Its also very nice of you to care where he/she will be going to make sure they are able to care for the pigeon and that they have only good intentions with the bird. There are some people that will take free pigeons and them let there hunting dogs get some practice with the free pigeon. HOW AWFUL. Great job. Its ashame you can't keep him, it seems to have adopted you as its family. Almost all birds don't like being handled. So that isn't unusual. Some don't mind perching on your shoulder but don't you dare touch my feathers is usually how it is. min


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey there! Thanks for helping this bird. From the pictures you might be right about the breed. I'm wondering if maybe some of the bad weather in your area may have contributed to his "freedom". Loft maybe have been damaged  Keep advertising but do be wary of who responds to any of your ads. Be very protective and ask any questions you want. Follow your instinct. Ask for references. If any members of this forum responds... wanting to adopt him, I'm confident he will be fine, but might require shipping. It sounds scary but can be done!! One of our members lives in Orlando and had suggested placing some Pigeons at "Discovery Cove". Try contacting them for adoption or possible rehoming references. As always please keep us posted. Someone is always here to help with any thing you might need in regards to the welfare of this pigeon. Pictures...Pictures and even more pictures... we just love em!!!


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd love to give him a good home. I have a large loft with only a few birds now. I'm in North Georgia though.


----------



## tommymartin (Nov 26, 2009)

If you find yourself in the Ft. Lauderdale area I can find someone in our club to take him. We have several members in our racing club who keep fancy birds.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

I would love to give the bird a home...im from new york,and have a large loft and a 30' by 20' flying area.i also have a tamed female old german owl...i love my birdies..


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

teebo said:


> I would love to give the bird a home...im from new york,and have a large loft and a 30' by 20' flying area.i also have a tamed female old german owl...i love my birdies..


Teebo, don't tempt me, I'm about to send some of my birds your way!!!!  Just let me know how many you want.


----------



## djk7 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you for all of the replies and interest. *tommymartin*, if we don't find anyone closer, we might end up taking a drive down some weekend, I will send a PM first.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Any update on this pigeon? I am in Orlando and can assist while you are housing it...we aren't ready to take in another pigeon at this time but I can help you and we can work together to try and find a home for him?


----------



## djk7 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tamara21 said:


> Any update on this pigeon? I am in Orlando and can assist while you are housing it...we aren't ready to take in another pigeon at this time but I can help you and we can work together to try and find a home for him?


Hi Tamara, we are doing ok as far as caring for it temporarily. We just need to try to find a permanent home for it. If you know anybody interested, we can deliver in the local area.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well there isn't really anyone in Orlando as that is how I am now the proud parent of Petey....but as they mentioned I have a number for Sea World and thier Avairy department they may be able to help you...PM me for the number.In the meantime you can PM if you need any info while fostering your pijy...whereabouts in Orlando are you?


----------

